# How many shots per session at the range should be fired?



## Camp O'Finique (Apr 3, 2007)

I just bought my first handgun today: a Smith & Wesson SW40VE. I am curious to know how many shots would be wise to fire per session at the range. I'm new to handguns completely and before I take it to the range for the first time I want to know as much as I can about my firearm.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*How Many Shots per range session???*

I have usually figured about 50 rounds per gun of high power ammo and maybe more .22 LR. Of course if you are buying range time you might want to shoot more. You can learn a lot with 50 well placed rounds. I would say it would better to shoot more often rather than firing more rounds per session


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

As many as you can.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Revolver has the correct answer. :smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Some of this depends on what your purpose is for a particular range visit. Are you practicing for an upcoming competition? Checking function and adjusting sights on a new gun? Doing self-defense drills on silhouette targets? The answer to "How long is too long?" for each of these activities might be very different.

At some point, many long range sessions seem to degrade into mere noisemaking. Fun is fun, but if you start to feel bored, your arms/hands begin to shake, or you start to flinch (low shots on target, or jerking the trigger on an empty chamber), then it's time to call it a day, in my opinion.

For a new shooter, I'd say two to three 50-round boxes of ammo might be a lot for the first session; 4-5 would be max, IMO. If you start seeing less accuracy at any point prior to this, pack it up and go home. There will always be another day; no sense in "shooting your confidence" by staying so long that your last/strongest memory is shots missing the target. End on a high note if possible; that _builds_ confidence for next time.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Shoot as long as you have ammo.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> If you start seeing less accuracy at any point prior to this, pack it up and go home. There will always be another day; no sense in "shooting your confidence" by staying so long that your last/strongest memory is shots missing the target. End on a high note if possible; that _builds_ confidence for next time.


That's great advice there, and I second it. When I notice that my shooting is going down hill I'm past the point of improvement for the day, after that I'm just wasting ammo. Of course if I'm still having fun "wasting ammo" I'll continue to shoot, but realize that I'm a bit off my game and not get frustrated.

As for actual round count I often shoot 500 rounds at a time. Of course if I'm going for bullseye with my .44 mag it may be less than 100 rounds, and rapid fire .22 has seen 1000 round days more than once. I think getting stuck on a number of what you should shoot is a bad idea. My advice is to always take MORE ammo than you think you'll need an just keep shooting as long as you're enjoying yourself, it's o.k. to take extra ammo home for next time, but if you run out and wish you could shoot more you'll be kicking yourself.

That being said,if you have a range available to shoot often I'd agree that it's much better to shoot less rounds more often to develop skills than shoot high round counts at longer intervals. Of course shooting lots of rounds often is a fine plan to:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*40ve*



Camp O'Finique said:


> I just bought my first handgun today: a Smith & Wesson SW40VE. I am curious to know how many shots would be wise to fire per session at the range. I'm new to handguns completely and before I take it to the range for the first time I want to know as much as I can about my firearm.


Any new gun I get I will field strip and clean. Oil it and inspect it real close. Shoot anywhere between 50 and up rounds through it. Take it back home and clean and inspect real close for unusual wear. If everything is OK I am good to go for the next time.:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I usually shoot about 200 per trip, though I've shot 150 or 250 during some trips.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I fall into the quality not quantity category. I usually shoot about 100-200 rounds. Like others have said when you start getting tired it is time to go home. When your last rounds start straying you can lose confidence. 
Now there are exceptions, yesterday I bought a new S&W M&P compact and shot 600 rounds through it, the last 100 rounds started drifting a bit outside my normal groupings. I don't shoot that many rounds often anymore but I wanted to break in my new toy.:mrgreen:


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

I shoot about 50 of the SD ammo I carry. For practice and to keep the feeling alive.. I also shoot about 200 rounds of practice ammo some right handed some left, different stances as not all bad you will be standing directly in front of you etc. And I do that with the 2 or 3 guns I take.. Then off to the rifle range for another 50 or so rounds down the range..


W


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

I was going to say 5000, but I usually fire between 100 and
200 rds.:mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I think there is a "too many" point...

I shoot at least 20-30 from my carry gun, every trip. I think it is VERY important that the first ten I fire down range are from my carry gun. And simulate self defense as much as possible.

I usually run out a target to 7M. My range does not allow holster-work, so I go from the bench top, hands at my side. I pick up the gun, raise, fuzzy-acquire a sight picture, center of mass, then double-tap, lower, raise, double-tap, lower, rasie, and double-tap again. Maybe 10 seconds... six rounds. Then I take 4 precise shots to empty the mag, and practice trigger feel, and correct anything I did wrong with he first 3 doubles.

Then I shoot 5M, 7M, 10M, and 15M precision groups with either my XD9SC, or my XD45, depending on my ammo supply. 5-10 shots per distance.

This puts me at 30-50 rounds.

Then I go back to double-taps at 5M or 7M until my 50 rounds are gone. My budget-pain tollerance is only about $20 per 20 minutes... That's 50 45's, or 75-100 9mm.

If I want to burn ammo and "play", I take my new Buck Mark 22LR and hammer away... I can shoot until my arms are tired for $10-20...


Summary: If I'm "working", 30-50 rounds. If I'm "playing"??? 22LRs are like potato chips. The gun keeps eating till the bag's empty...


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I generaly shoot about 200 rounds from my .45. A bunch of rounds here and there in various other guns.

I have said this a few times, and will say it several more. Get some training. It makes your shooting trips more productive.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Old Pad* and I usually shoot together back home, so I shoot about the same. New shooters will find themselves getting fatigued faster than experienced shooters, also. Once you reach that point of fatigue, more shooting is counterproductive.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

I usually shoot fifty but on occasion I shoot 100


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Fifty ain't worth me paying the range fee and driving there. 200 usually. After 200, I am at the point of diminishing returns usually....


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

I average about 150 rounds, though that number keeps increasing with every trip to the range. When you buy a 250-round brick it's tempting to shoot it all, but what DJ Niner said is great advice. If your hands start shaking, you start becoming afraid of the recoil (and therefore anticipating it in some way; jerking, flinching, heeling, thumbing, gripping too hard), or you simply aren't having fun anymore, then call it quits and save what's left for later. Maybe do something fun like double-tap drills, or something else you're proficient at, with your last magazine as a confidence-booster.

However, I also agree with Shipwreck; 50 rounds is just over three magazines for my Ruger, and driving to the range, paying the $17 (not a member yet) and going through the hassle of a range trip in general just isn't worth it. I aim for about ten mags a trip (150 rounds exactly) though I took my own advice last time and after shooting 150, I pinned up a 5-spot sheet at 3 yards and practiced double-taps with 5 more mags. Definitely a confidence-builder; I now know I can control my weapon enough to unload it into a BG-sized target rapidly.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

I usually do 100 9mm. Plus another 80-100 7.62x39 out of the AK. Also perhaps 100 from the .17 hmr. :enforcer:


----------



## clamenza (Dec 7, 2007)

*clamenza*

my nephew and i went yesterday. we shot about 500 rounds. including 38 s&w. 40 s&w. 38 spl. 22 lr. 357 mag. 357 sig. be safe and have fun.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

shoot as if your life depended on it. you want to find any kinks if any with your handgun. you dont want to find out something wrong with it when it matters. thats why you practice basketball. see where you are the weakest and see where you need to improve. i like to shoot around 200 rounds and see if any defects, problems arise with my handguns.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

it is also true that new shooters get tired of shooting but once you get used to shooting, you get the itch to shoot whenever you get extra change.


----------



## rj8806 (Dec 14, 2007)

I keep shooting until I run out of ammo :mrgreen:, usually 100 rounds every visit, followed by a THOROUGH break down and cleaning.


Richard


----------



## airbornerangerboogie (Feb 10, 2007)

Revolver said:


> As many as you can.


....and as much as you can afford


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Don't get frustrated*

In Dallas/Plano/Garland, the range is rented for the whole day, until you check out. So I would use that time. Hang out, rest your trigger finger. Shoot the sh#@t as well as the targets.

As a fellow Sigma owner and a relative newbie. Don't forget 2 things.

1. dry-fire the crap out of that gun - the spring is really high-tension so before you go to the range. dry-fire it.

2. be prepared for a hard trigger pull. I have heard that the Sigmas calm down after 600 rounds or so.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

The range I use has hour amd half hour charges.
I usually go in for a half hour and shoot 100-150 rounds total through two guns.


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

Camp O'Finique said:


> I just bought my first handgun today: a Smith & Wesson SW40VE. I am curious to know how many shots would be wise to fire per session at the range. I'm new to handguns completely and before I take it to the range for the first time I want to know as much as I can about my firearm.


When I go the the range I load all my magazines prior to going so I don't waste time loading mags and can do more shooting. I go about 2 times in 3 weeks and I buy all ammo in as much bulk as I can. You'll find that your pistol will handle about anything you shoot short of reloads. (they depend on who, what, and how they were loaded) Most ranges indoor ranges in my area (Ohio) won't let you shoot anything but factory reloads or new ammo. My 9mm ammo usually comes from Dicks when they are on sale (remmington umc) or Wal mart winchester white box 100 count. I have always found white box has about 102 or 103 rounds in a box. For my .357 sig (also M&P) it's ammoman.com for speer lawman ammo best price I've found for anything other than wolf and ultramax. I take both semi's and a revolver with me S&W 642 or Ruger sp101. I shoot til the results suffer or my hour has expired. Usually it's the former not the later. If I find my self getting frustrated, it's time to go but I take home a few of the targets to study on what I did right (a short study, I'm ashamed to say) and what I did wrong without beating myself up so I can correct it. If I don't know what I'm doing wrong then it's off to one of the Sheriff dept's range officer's I know to show them and they usually are happy to help me out. Hope it helped and good luck. Sorry it was so long winded. I just wish I'd asked the same question early on.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

kenn said:


> In Dallas/Plano/Garland, the range is rented for the whole day, until you check out. So I would use that time. Hang out, rest your trigger finger. Shoot the sh#@t as well as the targets.
> 
> As a fellow Sigma owner and a relative newbie. Don't forget 2 things.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Buy snap caps or equivalent. I broke my sigma's striker due to dry firing. It was about 6-700 rounds in and it was nice to shoot. S&W fixed me up under warranty and now I have break in the sear again...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I think the 50 rounds and clean post is accurate and good advice for a new gun and once broken in then shoot until you stop having fun.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

new gun 50 rounds and clean it. Since range fees are what they are carry a 22 and burn some ammo and get your hours worth. :smt1099:smt1099


----------



## AgentV3 (Jan 28, 2008)

Usually for me it's 100 rds for both the .40 and the .357, and 50 for the .44, about as much as I need for each initially. If I want to continue, I purchase another 50 for either one and go from there.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I usually take 200 9mm, and wish I had more when it runs out. When I get another gun, I'm sure my strategy will change.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I typically shoot 200-300 rounds per visit, depending. I don't make it as often as I'd like, so when I go, I take full advantage. I just put 300 9mm rounds through my G19 last week.

One thing is for sure, what ever goes with me ain't coming back.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I usually take 50 rounds of 9mm or .38, depending on which of my guns I'm taking that day. 25 rounds of .357 since those are more expensive. I'd take more if I could afford more, it's kinda a type of self control I guess = if I take the whole box I'll shoot the whole box. .22's don't mean squat, take as many as you want.

Delta, I still can't believe people pay to use a range by the hour. I pay $100 and $50 annually to the two clubs I belong to and I can shoot outdoor and indoor on any day so long as the sun is up, and you pay by the hour? Shit, are clubs not available in your area.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I have gone once a week since I got my first gun (last week of February) and I usually shoot 100-200 rounds...Sometimes I take the 45 and the 9 and shoot both...Last week I shot 200 rounds of just the 9...

I would advise to get some training or at the very least watch some videos (Todd Jarret, etc) and/or read...I was gripping the gun all wrong and I struggled for a while...First 5 times I went, my shooting leveled off and in some cases got worse...untill I watched some videos and changed my grip and my stance...Now I shoot much better and I am much more consistent....if you can get someone with more experience to go with you, that helps too...Someone can watch and correct things that you may not be aware of when you are actually shooting...

My range is indoor and it is $9.00 and you can shoot all day if you want. If you want to rent a gun to shoot it is $16.00 and no range fee, you have to use their ammo...

I just bought 1,000 rounds of 9mm online for about $160.00

Willy


----------



## IAWAPP (Mar 26, 2008)

When I go, I like to shoot 250 rds. 
I usually go with a practice agenda, 50 rds this - 50 rds that, whatever I'm working on. Would shoot more if I could afford it. 
Mid-day special, range fees are $12.00, unlimited time. 
Shooting a Walther PPS one to two times a month.
i usually run out of ammo before I tire of shooting or techniques I'm trying to improve upon.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

A couple more things to remember...

1. The gun will shoot where you aim it...that is a fact. So if you sight down the sights correctly on the target and you dont hit where you were aiming, it is because of something you did to move the barrel. You may swear you didnt jerk or anticipate, but you did...When I first got my XDSC40, I kept shooting left...Finally at home I was dry firing and watching. What was happening is by my putting my finger too far on the trigger, when I squeezed the trigger, it moved the barrel to the left...I also was anticipating the shot and I swore I wasnt, but the target does not lie

2. If you find yourself shooting off, lets say to the left (I'm talkin quite a ways) dont aim the gun far right to compensate...Figure out why you are going left and correct that. If you are doing things correctly you should aim center of target and hit center of target.

3. Go slow...If you cannot consistantly hit the target with a 2 second pause between shots, you probably wont shoot very well trying to shoot 2-3 shots per second

Someone had posted a chart of a target that shows if your bullet hits the areas, what thing you are doing wrong...Good stuff...

Willy


----------



## biegel34 (May 19, 2008)

+1 for Revolvers statement.

Enjoy your new firearm.


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll chime in with agreeing about shooting until you feel tired. If it's sooner rather than later, take a break. If still tired, pack up, go home, clean your firearms. 

I belong to 2 ranges, an indoor pistol range and an outdoor overall shooting range (10 yard pistol, 25 yard pistol, 50 yard small bore rifle, 100 yard large bore). Lately I've been broadening my experience by doing some rifle work (30-06 Garand and also a scoped 30-06 Savage bolt action). When I go back to the indoor range, I'm amazed at how little kick the pistols and revolvers have.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

i personally do 100 rounds but if i bring like the wife or one of the kids we do about 300 rounds


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

1

I am so good its all I need...


----------

